# Goodbye Sawyer



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know why you were sick, but I did all I knew to do. I have never loved a fish like I loved you and you were my favorite. Losing you makes me regret getting into bettas.


----------



## stevie79 (Aug 14, 2012)

R.I.P Sawyer. It's horrible when they're sick and you can't work out what the problem is. He was a very pretty betta.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you! I miss him so much!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm really sorry. He was a beautiful betta.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you Leopardfire. I just loved his face!


----------

